# Age this deer



## Polish hammer (Nov 14, 2018)

curious on your thoughts on the age of this deer I believe a 2.5 but something about him says maybe 3.5... his g2 is not split it’s a tree at the right angle picture taken in south eastern Wisconsin


----------



## Slick50 (Nov 14, 2018)

Polish hammer said:


> curious on your thoughts on the age of this deer I believe a 2.5 but something about him says maybe 3.5... his g2 is not split it’s a tree at the right angle picture taken in south eastern Wisconsin


I would say 3.5 He still has a juvenile head. and is starting to bulk up in frontend.


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 14, 2018)

My guess was 2 1/2 , but his weight is telling off on him. 3 1/2 may be the right choice.


----------



## old guy (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm going with 3 1/2, he should field dress at 172 lbs.


----------



## Polish hammer (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks guys I’m only wanting to shoot 3.5 n older I don’t care about the rack just want more of the pursuit and challenge and this year he’s the only one I think might be 3


----------



## Gugi47 (Nov 15, 2018)

3.5 - 4 is my shot.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 15, 2018)

Brow tine length led me to vote 2.5, but I don't know.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 17, 2018)

Polish hammer said:


> Thanks guys I’m only wanting to shoot 3.5 n older I don’t care about the rack just want more of the pursuit and challenge and this year he’s the only one I think might be 3


woods deer or farmland deer? your pic 2-3 years old depending. the first big (to me) buck i shot was a 9 point. While it was at the taxidermists the state wildlife biologist came thru and was checking deer that were there. He aged my deer at 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Polish hammer (Nov 18, 2018)

Kind of more city deer there’s ag around but not a lot n a few miles away


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 18, 2018)

Polish hammer said:


> Kind of more city deer there’s ag around but not a lot n a few miles away


gotcha. bow or gun? hard to age a deer until you can look at their teeth. good luck on your hunting this year.


----------



## Polish hammer (Nov 20, 2018)

My property is the city limit so I can bow n gun hunt. Good luck to you and everyone else also


----------



## Olympus (Dec 19, 2018)

I’d call him a 2.5 year old. His back end looks like it’s still sitting higher than his front end. And his neck doesn’t quite meet the brisket. And his rack looks small for a 3.5 year. At 3.5 years old, the rack should be about 70% of the best it will ever be. I’d say that’s less than 70%.


----------

